# Qualifications which fall under ICT major / ICT minor / not ICT category



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi.

I was looking for a consolidated list of ICT / not ICT qualifications in the forum. While there are a number of orphaned posts, there is no one place. Given the gamut of fields in which one can get an engineering degree (bachelor's degree i.e.) and then pursue an IT career (at least in India), I am a bit confused whether to apply for 'general skills assessment' or a RPL.

I do understand that curriculum might vary based on university. So for those who have already cleared ACS, if you can reply back with your qualification - university (optional) - General Skills / RPL, it will be really helpful.

If there already exists such a list and I have missed that, will appreciate if someone can point me to it.

Qualification - University - ICT Major / ICT Minor / not ICT - GS / RPL
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Example : Computer Engineering - VTU, Karnataka - ICT Major - GS

As for me, 

Telecommunications Engineering - VTU, Karnataka - ??? - ??? ( not sure)

Thanks.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi frodo,

ICT stands for Information and Communication Technology. Below link shows the list of qualifications which comes under ICT.

Qualifications | ICT | Subjects : Edexcel

I don't have the list of non ICT. But above link would help for you.

-Rams


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Ram. Appreciate that.

What I am really looking for is more of a co-relation between engineering streams and its corresponding qualifying category (that being ICT major / ICT minor / non - ICT). I am not able to determine which subjects qualify for a ICT credit and how many do I have in my bachelor's degree course to make up 20% or 50% cutoff mentioned by ACS. 

Even if you don't have a list of non - ICT qualifications, you can contribute by mentioning your qualification and whether you opted for general skills assessment or RPL. That way everyone will know for sure since you have already cleared that stage.


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Will really appreciate if someone can assist me on this. I am about to submit my ACS application and this information will be very helpful.


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

*ICT Major Branch*

In case you have a B.E. Telecommunication Engineering degree, don't bother going for RPL. This engineering stream was evaluated equivalent to a 'AQF Bachelor's Degree with a major in computing' by ACS in my case.


----------



## joean (Oct 31, 2013)

*B.E Electronics and Communications*

Dear Friends,

This might be a very silly or a basic questions to all, please excuse me if I'm bringing this again.

Need some assistance ACS Application.

I'm running around the bush in finalizing the ACS or ACS with RPL  

I have done engineering in Electronics & Communications and having 8 years of experience in software industry.

1)Do i need to go through RPL for accessing my application ? or I can apply as ACS -Normal.

2)As per New Rules of ACS how many years will be deducted from the total experience. (last year it used to be 2 years deducted from total experience).

3)Can any one guide me to understand the ICT Major and ICT Minor.

Please help me on this as except the RPL project reports and good to go ahead in lodging my ACS application.

Thank You.
Regards,
Joean


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

joean said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This might be a very silly or a basic questions to all, please excuse me if I'm bringing this again.
> 
> ...



You should go with ACS normal, RPL is for applicants having no ICT qualification. Chances are higher that they'll deduct 4 years in your case. Major means having a minimum 33% ICT content, while Minor is 20% minimum.

Your degree should fall into Major category, but note that deduction of 2 and 4 years depends how relevant your degree is with your chosen occupation (a certain percentage of courses Not only have to be ICT related, but also relevant to Software).


----------



## joean (Oct 31, 2013)

Dear Sunlight11,

Appreciate your quick response!

If,4 years is deducted then i will have Zero Points for experience, is my understanding right ?

I wanted to Apply as ACS as 261313 Software Engineer.

In case, if i go with RPL will i be beneficial in any way ? what i mean that number of experience deduction or any other gain, as I'm providing elaborated information on the work experience.


----------



## Arun747 (Nov 17, 2013)

HI

have you got any clarity on the quoted . My position is exactly the same as yours .

Would appreciate if we can exchange views


Thanks



joean said:


> Dear Sunlight11,
> 
> Appreciate your quick response!
> 
> ...


----------



## Vik_123 (Dec 13, 2013)

I am too Electronics and communication Engineer with 5.5 Years of relevant experience. 
1) DO i need to go through RPL route
2) How many years of exp will they deduct
3) Does Electronics and communication Engineering Degree fall under ICT Major or ICT Minor

Please Help !


----------



## Vik_123 (Dec 13, 2013)

Someone Please advise??


----------



## arunan (Dec 24, 2013)

I am having BE in Telecommunications with 12+ yrs of work experience . Will my qualification be considered as ICT major or minor ? How many years of valid exp will get considered in my case? Please help.

Thanks


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Vik_123 said:


> I am too Electronics and communication Engineer with 5.5 Years of relevant experience.
> 1) DO i need to go through RPL route : *NO*
> 2) How many years of exp will they deduct : *Think it's 4 years. Check in ACS website. It will have the latest information.*
> 3) Does Electronics and communication Engineering Degree fall under ICT Major or ICT Minor : *ICT Major*
> ...


Hth..


----------



## Electronics&software (Feb 11, 2015)

Vik_123 said:


> I am too Electronics and communication Engineer with 5.5 Years of relevant experience.
> 1) DO i need to go through RPL route
> 2) How many years of exp will they deduct
> 3) Does Electronics and communication Engineering Degree fall under ICT Major or ICT Minor
> ...


----------



## Electronics&software (Feb 11, 2015)

Did you get any idea on this


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Electronics&software said:


> Did you get any idea on this


Which ANZSCO code are you planning to apply?


----------



## Electronics&software (Feb 11, 2015)

261313--software engineer


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

You don't need RPL route since ECE has ICT content. I was ECE and applied for the same code and got positive assessment..But that was 4 years back. Even now, ECE is still valid for direct route.

Go to the following link. It clearly mentions the subjects or contents required for 261313.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...scriptions.pdf


The below link says about the criteria to determine major or minor. Check the sub-heading 8.Qualifications.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...Applicants.pdf

Compare your course subjects and see what is the percentage of ICT content. Based on major or minor, you could expect 2 or 4 years reduced from your experience, which can be used for point calculation.


----------



## Electronics&software (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks a lot Louisam.. Very helpful,I mean it


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey i got my Bachelors in Computer Engineering assesses from ACS -normal as Major in Computing..
Hope this info helps someone in doubt.


----------



## Electronics&software (Feb 11, 2015)

Your engineering stream and job matches ..So you should easily get it...But yeah surely helps people here...Thanks


----------



## randika (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone please help me on following matter?

I have an ICT Minor Degree which is B.Sc. in Physical Science with 26% of ICT content (24 credits out of 90) and I have 5 years experience as a Software Engineer.

Experience: from 2010-Jan to 2015-Jan
Degree awarded date: 2012-May

Since I'm having 2.5 yrs experience after the degree, Is it possible to receive the + positive assessment from ACS?

Thank You in Advance!


----------



## Electronics&software (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Louisam, Analyst23

I am in the process of uploading my documents starting with educational .I am planning to load all the marklists of Electronics Engineering which has Computer science related subjects. Example: The marklist of semester 3 with Programming in C++ .Is that the right approach,or should I be uploading all the marklists .
Your help and response on this matter is highly appreciated.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Electronics&software said:


> Hi Louisam, Analyst23
> 
> I am in the process of uploading my documents starting with educational .I am planning to load all the marklists of Electronics Engineering which has Computer science related subjects. Example: The marklist of semester 3 with Programming in C++ .Is that the right approach,or should I be uploading all the marklists .
> Your help and response on this matter is highly appreciated.


You need to attach all the marklists and not just the one with ICT subjects.. ACS will evaluate your entire degree and analyse the ICT content.


----------



## Electronics&software (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks Louisam..For your continous help ..


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi

One of my friend who has completed 'Diploma in Electronics and Instrumentation' is planning to apply for ACS. My friend had completed the education in 2001 & started working as system administer and now working as a service delivery manager.

1. Can my friend apply under "263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer" for ACS?
2. If so, how many years will get deducted?
3. I hope the education will be considered ICT Minor or will it go as Non-ICT ? Correct me if am wrong here.
4. Should my friend go through RPL route?
5. Should the project related work be only technical for the past two years ( if we go through RPL route, it asks to put in projects worked on for the past two years; since my friend moved to management, we have the doubt )

Can someone please reply ...........

Thanks in advance,
Sree


----------



## sukritv (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Kudos to the creator of this thread. 

I am thinking to apply for ACS but i am in dilemma.

I have finished B.E. in Biotechnology from VTU. One of my friend said it will come under ICT minor while few other say it is non ICT. Can someone please let me know how to classify my graduation based on ICT content.

I have 7.4 years of software experience and how many years will be deducted from my experience after ACS - 4 or 6. 

Please advice.


----------



## djmcbell (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm currently starting the visa process and am looking at using one of the visa companies in order to move to Australia.

I'm unsure whether my degree counts as an ICT Major (or Minor) or not. It was at the University of Bradford and is Electronic Imaging & Media Communication (with the chosen module being Interactive Systems & Video Game Design). I'd imagine it would be, as there was a lot of programming involved. However, it was pretty much a given before we started the course that we were all IT-literate. I also don't have any other certifications but this one (which was a BSc - 2:1 Hons).

Since then I've spent ten years in an IT role, involving plenty of software design and programming.

Can anyone help me in finding out what I'll need? Unfortunately the university is closed until Wednesday (I was going to ring them to ask whether it counts as an ICT Major or not). Basically, the questions are, as others put it:

1 - how many years experience would be deducted?
2 - what would I need to do in regards to the ACS/RPL?

Thanks!


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello seniors, 
I have applied for acs assessment for analyst programer and got negetive result satating my degree is aqf minor and they need 6 years of exp.i have only 4+ experience. Mine is BE in eee... have seen people qualifing for ict major not sure if this is any rule change. Can any one tell of appeal or review is advisible.. and i have seem many eee guys getting software emgineee role assessed i have choosen analyst programer. Is role is having anything to do with determining degree is ict major or minor ??

Thanks


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

Dear All,
I have done BE in Electrical and have over 10 years experience as a system analyst.
Please tell under which category should I apply for skill assessment to ACS .
thanks in advance.


----------



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I also have a similar dilemma to whether go through the RPL route or not.

I have 8+ years experience as Business Analyst. I have degrees in Industrial Engineering (Bachelors) and MBA (Marketing major and Systems Minor) as Masters.

Please tell me whether my MBA degree (with minor in Systems) will qualify as ICT Minor . 

Will look forward to your valuable replies...


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi
Like many people on this thread I have a similar dilemma. I am working in IT as a Business Analyst with 5.6 years of experience. However my educational degree is in Electrical and Electronics.
1) Will ACS deducted 4 years of my experience or do I need to take the RPL route? ( in that case I will have to wait for another 6 months to gain sufficient experience for RPL.
2) I have worked for and I am working for MNCs. They provide a service certificate without the roles and responsibilities mentioned. However I can get a statutory declaration from my manager in both the cases. Will that suffice the ACS requirement?
Thanks in advance for answer to above queries.


----------



## Electronics&software (Feb 11, 2015)

If you are electronics , Dont go through RPL.Take normal route.I just did last week and got approved.But the total experience get reduced . Mine was 7 years and they reduced almost 3 years .
Otherwise it was a positive skill assessment for Software Engineer ANZSCO code.


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

I am writing here because I had bad experience with ACS on similar issue as they considered my qualification under non ICT category and I did not agree to it.

I am an Electrical Engineer from reputed institute in India.

I submitted my ACS application on 17/02/2015 and got an email from ACS asking me to submit RPL on 24/02/2015. (with extra AUD 200)

I submitted RPL on 20/03/2015 and ACS did not mention my degree in assessment. 
So i wrote an email with detailed syllabus of all ICT related subjects along with number of credits for the course but they replied that we have considered subjects studied during your degree. 
I requested them again to consider the document I shared because it clearly shows that I have relevant ICT part in my degree. still negative response from ACS.
It was frustrating for me since they were not even commenting on the document I had shared in email so I applied for review application and uploaded same document with subject detail in my ACS application. Next day I got positive assessment with degree assessed as ICT minor and experience -5 years.

So, take away from above story is that calculate ICT content in your degree per year basis including lab credits and prepare a document with detailed syllabus content of these subjects, try to furnish credit calculation along with this document so that it becomes easy for ACS guys to understand your qualification.

Hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi 
I have mentioned my engineering course content below highlighting the computer related subjects. 


*Semester-1*
Engineering Mathematics-1
Engineering Mechanics
Basic Electrical Technology
Communication Skills in English
*Problem Solving using Computers*Enviromental Studies
Engineering Chemistry Lab
*Problem Solving using Computers Lab*

*Semester-2*
Engineering Mathematics-2
Strength of Materials
Basic Electronics
Mechanical Engineering Sciences
Engineering Physics
Engineering Graphics
Basic Workshop Practice
Engineering Physics lab

*Semester-3*
Engineering Mathematics-3
Electrical Circuits
Electrical Measurements
Electrical Machinery-1
Electromagnetic Theory
Analog Electronic Circuits
Circuits and Measurement Lab
Circuits Simulation Lab

*Semester-4*
Engineering Mathematics-4
*Network Analysis*
Electronic Measurements and Instrumentation
Electrical Machinery-2
Digital Electronic Circuits
Analog System Design
Electrical Machinery lab-1
Analog Electronic Circuits Lab

*Semester-5*
Linear Control Theory
Signals and Systems
Power Electronics
Transmission and Distribution
Power System Analysis
*Digital System Design*
Electrical Machinery lab-2
*Digital System Design lab*

*Semester-6*
Essentials of Management
Modern Control Theory
*Digital Signal Processing*
Solid State Drives
*Microprocessors*
*Elective-1 Soft Computing*
*Microprocessors Lab*
System Simulation Lab

*Semester-7*
Generation and Economics of Electric Power
Modern Power Converters
Switchgear and Protection
Illumination Technology
*Elective-2 Database Management Systems*
*Computer Architecture and Organisation*
Power Electronics and Drivers lab
Seminar

Semester-8
Industrial Training
Project Work


Would I qualify as ICT Major or ICT Minor? 
Would I be able to claim points for Bachelor degree if my degree is accessed as ICT Minor?


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

salman_bhai said:


> I am writing here because I had bad experience with ACS on similar issue as they considered my qualification under non ICT category and I did not agree to it.
> 
> I am an Electrical Engineer from reputed institute in India.
> 
> ...


Hi Salman,

I am also experiencing the same here. I am basically a mechanical engineer but my masters in mechanical engineering was major of ICT content. I took too many ICT content subjects since I landed in an IT job in my first year of post graduation. According to ACS guidelines when I calculate the subjects are more than 50% of ICT content, even in the worst case if I stick to core ICT subjects I fall under ICT Minor. 

now ACS has asked me submit RPL, to convert to RPL I need to pay extra $200.

Before I apply to RPL I want to explain them that my post graduation do fall under ICT Major/Minor, so in that case I need your help. 

Please can you explain me how to elaborated your degree as ICT, please can you provide more details which will help me a lot.

Thanks in advance. I have sent a PM, pl check that as well.

Regards
Raviraj K


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi All,

I have clearly mentioned my case with ACS in older post, but I will not be able to judge if you should go through RPL or just upload additional document and ask ACS to assess your qualification on its basis.

Please use below document to judge your subjects for containing ICT content.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0011/5969/Key-Areas-of-Knowledge.pdf

uploading additional documents:
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/12178/How-to-Upload-Additional-Documents-2014.pdf

Review (can be done after you get assessment and you are not satisfied with it and want to provide additional documents)

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/8158/Review-and-Appeal-Guide-2014.pdf

Here, I am sharing format of PDF document I shared with ACS for considering ICT subjects.


Format to be used:
B.Tech. or B.E. Year-1:

<Course code as mentioned in transcript or grade cards> <Subject Name>(Credits = ): Detailed Syllabus contents.

Examples:

CS-3128 Microprocessors (Credits = 4): Introduction to microprocessors and microcontrollers, memory devices, number system, architecture, interrupts instruction set and assembly language programming of 8085 and 8086 microprocessor. Peripheral Devices and Their Interfacing: Memory and I/O interfacing, data transfer schemes, programmable peripheral interface, programmable DMA controller, programmable interrupt controller, programmable communication interface, programmable counter/interval timer, special purpose interfacing devices, elements and circuits for interfacing. Microcontrollers: Architecture, instruction set and assembly language programming of 8051 microcontroller.

CS-3356 Algorithms and Data Structures (Credits = 3): Introduction, Classification: Primitive data structures. Linear and non-linear data structures. Arrays: Single and multidimensional, sparsity. Stacks & Queues: Insertion and deletion, memory implementation. Circular queues. Priority queues - heaps. Linked lists: Insertion and deletion in singly and multilinked lists, applications. Trees: Definition and terminology, storage, binary trees, traversals, height balanced trees. Graphs: Storage representation. Algorithms for searching - Breadth First Search & Depth First Search. Algorithms: Polynomial & exponential time algorithms, complexity measures, asymptotic notations, divide and conquer approach, recursion. Greedy algorithms. Dynamic Programming.

At end of every Year :

Sum of credits for above mentioned subjects (Year-1)	: 4+4+3+2+3+2** (Lab) = 18
Total Credits in year - 1 : 56
**Partial Credits are counted for it was mixed lab for multiple subjects.


At the end of document ----

______________________________________________________________________________

Overall credits for subjects mentioned: 105
Total Credits in Bachelor degree Program: 275
% credits for ICT related subjects: 38%
______________________________________________________________________________


Hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

salman_bhai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have clearly mentioned my case with ACS in older post, but I will not be able to judge if you should go through RPL or just upload additional document and ask ACS to assess your qualification on its basis.
> 
> ...


Hey salman.. if u showed the content more than 33% then it should be ict major rt. Could you please inbox me the sylabus which u shared with them.. just wanted to what all subjects can be ict content...


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

sayed_332 said:


> Hey salman.. if u showed the content more than 33% then it should be ict major rt. Could you please inbox me the sylabus which u shared with them.. just wanted to what all subjects can be ict content...


Sayed, this is just an example not exactly what i shared with ACS.

Apologies, i will not be able to share my own document. If you read my earlier post, you can find how to identify relevance of subjects studied with ICT contents.

Hope this help.
Cheers!


----------



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

Dear Friends,

Pls address my query on whether I would be able to show my MBA (Marketing-Major and Systems Minor) as ICT Minor to ACS...I had Industrial Engineering branch in bachelors....both the courses had their bits of systems/computer related subjects...

I have 8+ years experience as Business Analyst..

Regards,

Sourav


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

salman_bhai said:


> Sayed, this is just an example not exactly what i shared with ACS.
> 
> Apologies, i will not be able to share my own document. If you read my earlier post, you can find how to identify relevance of subjects studied with ICT contents.
> 
> ...


Hi salman, not a problem.... 
Can u tell me if u attested that pdf from notary which u prepared or uploaded directly.


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

i did not get it attested but i think it would make more sense to get document attested before sharing with ACS.

Cheers!


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi all,
Am planing to apply for review .acs has considered my btech in electronics and electrical as ict minor.
Now the question is ICT content should be there 25% for each year or over all it should be 25%... cause in btech normaly we use to study some basic subjects like physics chemistry as well so ict content will be less ..
Can any one help here..


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi All,

I am basically a post graduate in mechanical engineer but with ICT content of 36%.

I applied in general skill assessment and was finger crossed whether I will be assessed under Minor ICT or Non ICT.

Unfortunately I was assessed under Non ICT and I was asked to submit RPL application with extra fee of $200.

I mailed the ACS team with all my post graduate subject details and explained them clearly that I fall under Non ICT with 36% of ICT content, but got negative response.

I applied under RPL and got the assessment positive today morning.

ACS Applied on – 03/04/2015
ACS response to convert as RPL application – 12/04/2015
ACS with RPL submitted on – 25/04/2015
ACS +ve – 27/04/2015

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## rubyracer (Apr 24, 2015)

I am a B.Tech grad in Biotechnology. Has anyone else applied for ACS and got it done without RPL?


----------



## ravi.ahuja21 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Bachelor in Commerce with 7.9 Years*

Hi Guys,

My qualification is B.COM + GNIIT (Software Engineering Course from NIIT ) and I have around 7.9 Years of IT Experience. My ANZSCO Code is 261111 as I have worked predominantly in Business Intelligence Technology during my 7.9 years.

It sounds stupid but will they consider NIIT course which I have done as a ICT course? if they do not then I believe 6 years of work experience would be deducted from the total experience and I will also have to submit RPL, however I will not gain any points for the work experience since it will be only 1.9 years of work ex after deduction, is it still mandatory to do the ACS process?



Also I would like to know if I will get the 15 points for my Bachelor Degree the following is what the point test says

Qualifications

Doctorate from an Australian educational institution or other doctorate of a recognised standard -20
*
At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard -15*

Diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia -10

An award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation -10


I am not sure if I will be able to accumulate the 55/60 points required for 190 & 189 respectively.

Age-30 Points
Skilled Employment -0 Points
Qualification: 15 points (Not sure here too)
English Competency -10/20 Points (PTE Planned)

My total goes to 55 if I score 10 in PTE or 65 if i Score 20 in PTE. But I am not sure if I will get the 15 points for the qualification.



Your help will be appreciated to take a quick decision.


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

salman_bhai said:


> i did not get it attested but i think it would make more sense to get document attested before sharing with ACS.
> 
> Cheers!


Heyy got my review result and its positive. Thankss to all


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

sayed_332 said:


> Heyy got my review result and its positive. Thankss to all


congrats!


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ear All,

I hope you can help me on the below query.

I have 8 years experience in IT
BE in Instrumentation and Control Engineering
Diploma in Electronics and Communication Engineering

After class 10, I joined Diploma and completed my engineering. Can you please let me know if I have to go through RPL route or should I apply normal route, will they consider my diploma in ECE.
I also did a certification in Diploma in Unix,C,C++(3months course) from CSC computers.

Unable to find much information in forum.
Hope you can help!

Regards,
krish


----------



## Vimal26 (Nov 22, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> ear All,
> 
> I hope you can help me on the below query.
> 
> ...


Hi krish,

I am in the same boat as you. Is instrumentation and Control considered as ICT Minor or Non-ICT .

Thanks,
Vimal


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Analyst23 said:


> Hey i got my Bachelors in Computer Engineering assesses from ACS -normal as Major in Computing..
> Hope this info helps someone in doubt.


Hi,

I also have degree in Computer science and i am doing job as an automation tester in a company,,

Will i be considered in ICT major and how much experience will be deducted, I have done CSE from Punjab Technical University(PTU)


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

salman_bhai said:


> Sayed, this is just an example not exactly what i shared with ACS.
> 
> Apologies, i will not be able to share my own document. If you read my earlier post, you can find how to identify relevance of subjects studied with ICT contents.
> 
> ...


Hi salman

I have done Btech in Computer sceince and did the job as an automation Tester in an IT company,, Will my degree comes uner ICT major, please comment


----------



## dreamlifeau (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Today only I had opened an another thread for this and just now stumbled upon this informative thread: Please guide me on this:

I am having around 14 years of experience in IT. By formal Education, Four Years Diploma in Instrumentation & Industrial Electronics completed in 2000. Post that I completed my B.Tech in Computer Science from a "Deemed to be University" two years back. Have done PMP and ITIL foundation.

Would request your support in understanding the mentioned below:

1. Education is in Instrumentation & Industrial Elx (AICTE approved Diploma- 4 Years) - complete experience is in IT Infrastructure Ops & Greenfield Projects - How this will be treated in the points assessment as:

a. this is not a Graduate course and going by other post/s few years from experience will be deducted. How many points will i get for this education.

b. This course does not relate to the IT experience. Can you share link where course contents can be compared.

2. Should I even mention about B.Tech which I completed two years back as going by other post/s got to know that for few members ACS considered experience from the year when B.Tech was completed, even if they had prior experience and that to good number of years. Also, this B.Tech is not AICTE approved.

3. Would having a PMP and ITIL(F) will help for any points.

4. Reading the forum post/s I understood that the experience letter should have - Roles & Responsibilities as well. I already have got my experience letters, should the letters be taken again in the ACS prescribed / required format.

5. For one company, its titled as, relieving letter not as Experience letter, would that be considered.

6. Would like to apply for 189, please suggest in selecting the job code - having last 8+ years of experience in IT Infrastructure as Sr. Manager / Manager.

7. Is RPL applicable, also please guide on RPL process.

Eagerly waiting for helpful members to fill up the thread


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

dreamlifeau said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today only I had opened an another thread for this and just now stumbled upon this informative thread: Please guide me on this:
> 
> ...


Hi - Please see my comments, I might not have answered it all but tried my best to cover


----------



## dreamlifeau (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Krish,

Thanks for your inputs, also went through this link - acs.org.au--migration-skills-assessment--information-for-applicants. 

You have righlty metnioned about B.Tech, will not get any results. If stream of diploma is considered even Minor ICT, will save some years of experience, else, going by the ACS website info. six years of experience will be deducted for equating the qualification part and rest of the experience will be vetted for "skilled experince category" marks.

Once the six years experince is deducted to meet qualifications criteria belive 10 or 15 marks would be awarded for that - Would request clarity on this.

Also, have to connect with all previous employers to get the experice letters modified as per ACS format - to include R&R, Full time / part time quote.

Would like inputs on IELTS or PTE - belive I would need 20 points to get things moving. Please suggest on this. Also, share any study material if available.

Thanks


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Dreamer,

You can apply for ACS and wait for the result. You might be lucky to get more points based on their assessment so get all the relevant documents and submit ACS. You can calculate your points based on assumption and see where you stand.

I took PTE and used this forum for preparation http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html

There is study material but you need to search.
Good luck!!


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

*Rpl points*

Hi Krish, 

Sorry to bother you. I'm a bit worried after reading this thread. I'm a mechanical engineer from vtu Karnataka. I've 10.5 years of IT experience. I am applying for iCT business analyst role. I submitted skills but ACS asked me to change it to rpl as qualifications do not match. I've now submitted rpl response. How many years would get deducted? Also will this be rpl minor or major?


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

a2avin said:


> Hi Krish,
> 
> Sorry to bother you. I'm a bit worried after reading this thread. I'm a mechanical engineer from vtu Karnataka. I've 10.5 years of IT experience. I am applying for iCT business analyst role. I submitted skills but ACS asked me to change it to rpl as qualifications do not match. I've now submitted rpl response. How many years would get deducted? Also will this be rpl minor or major?


Hi they will deduct min-6-8 years.. I don't think there is any major or minor in RPL route. There are few mech people got positive assessment u can search for those thread..
Thanks


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

sayed_332 said:


> Hi they will deduct min-6-8 years.. I don't think there is any major or minor in RPL route. There are few mech people got positive assessment u can search for those thread..
> Thanks


Thanks Sayeed. Hope to hear back positive from ACS


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi a2avin

if you have done Mech from VTU, then Submit the RPL. They will more likely or not will take away 6 yrs leaving you with 4.5 yrs to root for. 
I just got lucky with my degree in electronics getting considered as ICT MAJOR. I lost 4 yrs.


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi a2avin
> 
> if you have done Mech from VTU, then Submit the RPL. They will more likely or not will take away 6 yrs leaving you with 4.5 yrs to root for.
> I just got lucky with my degree in electronics getting considered as ICT MAJOR. I lost 4 yrs.


Thanks Sanjay - my ACS is current Inprogress.. will post the updates..


----------



## SandipK (Feb 14, 2016)

frodo12 said:


> In case you have a B.E. Telecommunication Engineering degree, don't bother going for RPL. This engineering stream was evaluated equivalent to a 'AQF Bachelor's Degree with a major in computing' by ACS in my case.


Hi All,

I am having a Mechanical Engineering degree (BE-Mech) and also I have completed six months Diploma in advanced computing (CDAC) from ACTS-Pune University. Could you please assist me If I need to go for RPL or I can apply in ICT Major/Minor based on CDAC.

Sandip


----------



## Priya.S (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi,

Could you please tell me, on which stage they have asked you to submit RPL( from stage 1 to 4) or you have submitted upfront 

Thanks,
Priya


----------



## sanjeevpuri21 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I am preparing docs for ACS for Software Developer / Programmer (261312) for Australia.

Below are my education details:
(1) B.Com (H) - from D. D. U. College, Delhi University - regular - 2001-04
(2) GNIIT (3-yrs Diploma in Soft. Architecture) - from NIIT, Delhi - regular - 2001-05
(3) M.Sc (IT) - from Kuvempu University - Through Distance Learning - 2005-06 - Direct Entry into 3rd semester based on GNIIT.

My employment details (all in IT Industry) are as follows:
(1) Software Trainee - Oct' 2004 - Oct' 2005 - Organization "A"
(2) Software Consultant - Oct' 2005 - Feb' 2007 - Organization "A"
(3) Programming Analyst - Feb' 2007 - Jan' 2008 - Organization "B"
(4) Lead Engineer - Feb' 2008 - Mar' 2010 - Organization "C"
(5) Associate Consultant Engineering - Feb' 2010 - Mar' 2012 - Organization "D"
(6) Consultant Engineering - Apr' 2012 - Aug' 2012 - Organization "D"
(7) Database Developer II - Sept' 2012 - till date - Organization "E"

Can anyone pls suggest what should I need to do for 1st & 2nd semester mark-sheets of M.Sc (IT) as I was given direct lateral entry into 3rd semester.

Also, I left from Organization "C" in Jan' 2010 & joined Organization "D" in Feb' 2010. But, due to some reason, the relieving letter from Org "C" states my last working day as Mar' 2010. How should I deal with this?

Also, any suggestion how many years of exp. will be deducted for me.

Thanks,
Sanjeev Puri


----------



## sunilkiran (Jul 12, 2016)

*RPL category or ICT Minor*

Hi,

I did B.Tech in Civil engineering and employed in Company 1 from 26-Sep-2005 to 11-June-2012 in IT MNC (80.5 months)

Next I did MBA full time in General Management.

After MBA, I worked in IT companies as below

Company 2 from 23-Sep-2013 to 25-July-2014

Company 3 from 22-Aug-2014 to 19-Feb-2016

company 4 from 24-Feb-2016 to till date.

I want to know whether 4 years or 6 years will be deducted from the total of 9.5 years of work experience that I have.

Also let me know whether should I file under RPL category?


----------



## anthriksh (Sep 29, 2016)

*Distance Learning PG Diploma*

Hi,

I did electronics and Telecom engineering in 2003 from Ravishankar university Chattisgarh .

Then has been working in IT filed since 2004 till now making it 12.5 yrs of IT exp .

also i did PGDiploma in Part time from symbiosis from 2006-08 and got its completion in 2010.


I have learned from this thread that Electronics and Telecom Engineering Degree will count as ICT Major or Minor or i have to file in RPL?

although I see 10 subjects out of 56 in my degree were directly related to computers.

Not sure with latest changes where they say atelst 65% of content must match computes to be counted as major will it be applicable in my case or not?

Mathematics
Physics
Gen English
Eng. Mechanics
Eng Drawing
Chemistry
Workshop

Gen civil Engineering
Gen Mech Engineering
Gen Elect. Engineering
Chemistry
Mathematics
Physics
Workshop

Mathematics
Elec.Measurement and Measuring Instrument
Ele.Eng Materials & Components
Electronics Devices
Netwoork Analysis
Electonics Lab
*Computer Lab
*
Mathematics
Numerical Analysis
Electrical Machines
Analog Circuit
Electromagnet Fields and Transmission Line
Electronics Lab
*Computer Programming*

Electrical Machines
Analog Circuit
Digital Circuits & Logic Design
Modulation and Demodulation techniques
Electromagnetic Savea and Anteena
*Computer Lab*
Electronics Lab 
Digital Circuit Lab

Signal Processing Circuits
*MicroProcessors*
Radio Transmitter and Receiver
Passive Network Synthesis
Liner Control Theory
Electronics and Comm Lab
*Computer Lab*


MicroProcessors-2
Communication Theory
Television Engineering
Digital Signal Processing
*Data Structure and Algorithm analysis
Computer Lab*

Microwave and Radar Navigation Aids
Electronics Instrumentation and Measurement
Modern Comm. system
*Principles of Operating system*
Microwave and Optical 
Project


Can someone please assist me in below queries

1. Should I provide certificate of my PG here in addition to engineering degree?

2, will just notification of all transcripts suffice ?

3, How much years of work exp will they deduct out of my 12.5

I am planning to file in software Engineer category.


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

anthriksh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did electronics and Telecom engineering in 2003 from Ravishankar university Chattisgarh .
> 
> ...


Here you go, this is based purely on my understanding:

1. Should I provide certificate of my PG here in addition to engineering degree?
[enygma] You can, but it is Not Required, you don't get any extra points for Masters

2, will just notification of all transcripts suffice ?
[enygma] Not sure what you mean by notification. You will need your yearly/semester wise mark sheets and Degree Certificate

3, How much years of work exp will they deduct out of my 12.5
[enygma] I guess they deduct 4 years for ECE/Electronics degrees (assessed as ICT Major).

Hope this helps

All the best!!


----------



## anthriksh (Sep 29, 2016)

enygma said:


> Here you go, this is based purely on my understanding:
> 
> 1. Should I provide certificate of my PG here in addition to engineering degree?
> [enygma] You can, but it is Not Required, you don't get any extra points for Masters
> ...


Hi, 

by 2nd point I mean do we need to get each and very letter and mark sheet as notarize and upload ?

what is meant by certified copy as they mentioned in guideline?

Have you filed on you own or via MARA agent ?


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

anthriksh said:


> Hi,
> 
> by 2nd point I mean do we need to get each and very letter and mark sheet as notarize and upload ?
> 
> ...


Yes all docs need to be notarized (at least that's what I did).

I filed on my own, as all the help I needed was available on this forum didn't feel the need to go via MARA.

But whether you should go via an agent or do it yourself is something that you would have to decide. Both have their respective pros and cons.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## anthriksh (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks for quick reply

May i know what are pros and cons for not going through agent?

Only worry i have is i shouldn't get myself in position of rejection as time is very important for me , i dont have 7 in each of eilts hence score is just 55 which wont help me in getting PR , unless i go now for PTE and score minimum 10 to get my score atlest 65 .

How complex is process after ACS ?Is Electronics & telecom considered as Major by norm or based on subject list in marksheet.(as i have only 10 subject ) when you got your assessment done ?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

enygma said:


> Here you go, this is based purely on my understanding:
> 
> 1. Should I provide certificate of my PG here in addition to engineering degree?
> [enygma] You can, but it is Not Required, you don't get any extra points for Masters
> ...


I think you need to be a little careful advising on how much experience will be removed. I think there are grounds for a number of classifications for that degree, including non-ICT or ICT minor. We don't want OP disappointed if they happen to require RPL & 6 years.


----------



## psgod77 (Feb 3, 2016)

@Vik my case is same as yours.
Can you pls explain it to me whether you get the points for ACS?
how many yrs they deducted?


----------



## sarathp (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I am having total 9.4 years of IT experience as software engineer and holding Electrical and Electronics engineering from JNTU 

Hyderabad. I am planning to apply for ACS Assessment. 

Please let me know which one I am eligible.
a) ICT Major (Group A)
b)ICT Minor (Group B)
c)RPL

Thanks & Regards,
Sarath


----------



## anurag_mishra2 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi,
I've done B.Sc. in Computer Science and then did MCA in 2008. I have 6.8 years of experience in IT Industry as Software Tester.
1. My education qualification fall under ICT Major or Minor?
2. If it comes under ICT Major, will ACS deduct any years in work Experience? or they will deduct 2 years directly from my total experience as they normally do?

Please suggest?

Thanks
Anurag


----------



## erambar (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi,
I've done B.E. in Computer Science in 2008. I have total 7.3 years of experience in IT Industry as Software Tester.
1. My education qualification fall under ICT Major or Minor?
2. If it comes under ICT Major, will ACS deduct any years in work Experience? or they will deduct 2 years directly from my total experience as they normally do?

Please suggest?

Thanks
Ambar


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi, 

I am facing similar kind of issue, I have around 6 years of experience as a software engineer. I am computer Engineer and following are the course content that i have studied in my university. Please suggest me whether i fall in ICT Major or Minor ? and how many years will be deducted in my experience. Please help, your expert opinion is required, this is a big hurdle in my way to start my assessment, I have written my credit hours along with the subject. I know, you guys would have do little calculations but believe me I will be very very grateful for you. Thanks


###### 1st Semester ##########

Introduction to computer and programming (Theory) - 3
Introduction to computer and programming (Practical) -1 
Programming Language in C (Th) - 3
Programming Language in C (Pr) - 1 
Pak Studies - 3
Mathematics - 3
Applied Physics (Th) - 3 
Applied Physics (Pr) - 1

###### 2nd Semester ##########

Object Oriented Programming (Th) - 3
Object Oriented Programming (Pr) - 1
Computational Methods (Th) - 3
Computational Methods (Pr) - 1
Business Communication - 3
Applied Discrete Mathematics - 3
Applied Electronics (Th) - 3
Applied Electronics (Pr) - 1

###### 3rd Semester ##########

Digital Logic Desing (Th) - 3
Digital Logic Desing (Pr) - 1
Circuit Analysis (Th) - 3
Circuit Analysis (Pr) - 1
Composition and Writing - 3
Pak Studies - 3
Language I - 3
Linear Algebra and Complex Analysis - 3

###### 4th Semester ##########

Data Structures and Algorithms (Th) - 3
Data Structures and Algorithms (Pr) - 1
Electronic Systems (Th) - 3
Electronic Systems (Pr) - 1
Computer Organization and Assembly Language (Th) - 3
Computer Organization and Assembly Language (Pr) - 1
Technical and Business Writing - 3
Language II - 3
Probability and Statistics - 3

###### 5th Semester ##########

Theory of Automata and Formal Languages (Th) - 3
Theory of Automata and Formal Languages (Pr) - 1
Control Systems (Th) - 3
Control Systems (Pr) - 1
Operating Systems - 3
Software Engineering (Th) - 3
Software Engineering (Pr) - 1
Project Management - 3

###### 6th Semester ##########

Analysis of Algorithms - 3
Embedded Systems Development (Th) - 3
Embedded Systems Development (Pr) - 1
Artificial Intelligence (Th) - 3
Artificial Intelligence (Pr) - 1
Database Systems (Th) - 3
Database Systems (Pr) - 1
Signal and Systems - 3


###### 7th Semester ##########

Computer Architecture - 3
Computer Networks (Th) - 3
Computer Networks (Pr) - 1
Final Project I - 3
Entrepreneurship and Leadership - 3

###### 8th Semester ##########

Industrial Automation (Th) - 3
Industrial Automation (Pr) - 1
Digital Design (Th) - 3
Digital Design (Pr) - 1
Wireless Networks - 3
Final Project II - 3


----------



## Hitesh101 (Jan 30, 2017)

I have done B.E. in Electronics and Communication. I have 2.9 years of experience in IT. I work as an Associate Technical Consultant on Dynamics AX. Is this experience enough to apply for a skilled visa ? (189 or 190)

I wish to apply under categories : 
Developer programmer	261312 -OR-
Software engineer 261313

The skills assessment document says that one needs to have a minimum of 2 years of experience if the education is closely related to the nominated occupation. Some people have suggested that BE(EC) falls under ICT major. Just need to confirm whether my IT experience will be considered 'closely related' to my degree.


----------



## dark_horse (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi Sourav,

Just wondering, if you did apply to ACT, and received a positive response?

Im in a similar situation liky you, and would like to hear from you.

Many thanks


----------



## smritysriv (Mar 18, 2017)

Hitesh101 said:


> I have done B.E. in Electronics and Communication. I have 2.9 years of experience in IT. I work as an Associate Technical Consultant on Dynamics AX. Is this experience enough to apply for a skilled visa ? (189 or 190)
> 
> I wish to apply under categories :
> Developer programmer	261312 -OR-
> ...


Hi Hitesh,

Did you applied? coz I also have qualification as B.Tech ECE & work ex of 6 yrs in IT. So wanted to know if I will be considered ICT Major/Minor/Non ICT?


----------



## smritysriv (Mar 18, 2017)

anthriksh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did electronics and Telecom engineering in 2003 from Ravishankar university Chattisgarh .
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you applied? Mine is a similar case. B.tech in ECE & 6 yrs of work ex in IT. I am planning to apply for SE (261313). Will I need RPL? How many years of work ex will be deducted? Your help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## rrathod (Apr 24, 2017)

krish4aus said:


> ear All,
> 
> I hope you can help me on the below query.
> 
> ...


Hi Krish,

I am an Instrumentation and Control engineer having an IT experience of 4 Years.

Can you please help me understand if this course will be assessed as ICT Minor/NON ICT.

Is it the right time for me to apply for ACS assessment or do I have to wait?

I am really confused and need help.

TIA.

Regards,
Rashmi


----------



## shivanan (Sep 10, 2015)

arunan said:


> I am having BE in Telecommunications with 12+ yrs of work experience . Will my qualification be considered as ICT major or minor ? How many years of valid exp will get considered in my case? Please help.
> 
> Thanks


Dear Arunan,

Hope you have got the positive results as of now, could you please help me answer below?

I am aspiring to apply for ACS Skills assessment for GSM for Software Engineer (261313).
I have a Bachelors in Engineering in Telecommunication from VTU, Karnataka, India.

I have around 10.8 years of Software/IT experience.

Could you please let me know if i fall under ICT Major/ ICT Minor & whether closely related or NOT closely related to nominated occupation?

And please also guide how many points would be deducted based on above categorization for my case ?


----------



## pratikv1306 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi,

I have completed my BSc in Computer Science and also Masters in Systems Engineering (Work Integrated Learning Program of 4 years). I have done my ACS once and below is the result:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of
the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Master of Science in Systems Engineering from xxxx completed xxx has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from xxxx completed xxx has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

However, ACS has deducted 4 years of work experience out of 7 years. 

Is it ok if i apply for ACS again, this time for a different ANZSCO code 263111.

Thanks,
Pratik


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Pardon me if this is a redundant question.

I have B.Tech in electronics and instrumentation engineering from SASTRA university. Will it be a ICT minor or major. 

Please suggest.

Thanks!


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Hi All,

Let me share the background before i put up my query. 

I have 5 years of experience and submitted docs to ACS. If the assessment is positive then i will get 5 points. else 0 points.
PTE - Mostly 10 points
Age - 30 points
Edu - B.Tech - IT - 15 points
Job code 261111- ICT business analyst 

So all together I have 55 points / 60 points ( if acs counts 3 years of exp) 

Here is the background of my spouse's 

Age -30 points
PTE - She is capable of getting 20 points
Education - B.Tech - ECE ( Electronics and Communication engineering) 
Experience - 2 years as a Business Analyst. 

I would like to claim points for spouse, but since her degree is ECE, will she get assessed positively by ACS and claim 15 points for education ? 

Or should she go for some other job code or assessing authority, so that she claims points for her education. If this is achievable , then she can be primary applicant and I can be dependent. 

Kindly provide your valuable guidance


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

theillusionist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me share the background before i put up my query.
> 
> ...


She has better chance than you are. Even if ACS gives you 5 points, and then you get 5 points from Spouse, submitting EOI for 2611 with 65 points if they keep the last years quota, you are not getting invited before March-April 2018 if lucky and most likely not this year with the way 2611 is moving.

She can easily get invite if she can manage 20 PTE points.

If she gets ACS assessed, then she will have 70 points and enough for invite in July-Aug 2017 in 2611. I feel ECE ( Electronics and Communication engineering) may give her 15 Bachelor points given it has enough ICT content.

If she goes Engineers Australia way for either Electronics or Telecom, she will need only 60 points for an invite and even if she gets only 10 PTE points, she will have enough to get invite. But EA assessment takes time like 2-3 months and need to write CDR too. 

She can get both assessed simultaneously and submit two separate EOI for herself + your EOI for yourself if you can manage.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Pardon me if this is a redundant question.
> 
> I have B.Tech in electronics and instrumentation engineering from SASTRA university. Will it be a ICT minor or major.
> 
> ...


Page 9: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ent Guidelines for Applicants - June 2017.pdf


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> She has better chance than you are. Even if ACS gives you 5 points, and then you get 5 points from Spouse, submitting EOI for 2611 with 65 points if they keep the last years quota, you are not getting invited before March-April 2018 if lucky and most likely not this year with the way 2611 is moving.
> 
> She can easily get invite if she can manage 20 PTE points.
> 
> ...



Engineering subjects are

Sem 1
English
Mathematics 1
Computer Programming 1 - "C"
Engineering Chemistry
Engineering Drawing
Basic Mechanical Engineering
Basic Civil Engineering
Computer Programming Lab -1
Computer Aided Drawing Lab
Engineering Chemistry Lab
Personality development

Sem 2

Technical Communication
Mathematics 2
Computer Programming 2 - "C++"
Engineering Physics
Environmental Studies
Basic Electrical and Electronics Engineering
Engineering Mechanics
Computer Programming Lab - 2
Workshop
Engineering Physics Lab
Indian Culture and Ethics

Sem 3

Complex variables and transforms
Electric circuit theory
Measurements and instrumentation
Digital electronics
Electronic circuits
Engineering Electromagnetics
Electronics laboratory
Digital electronics lab
HR skills - 1

Sem 4

Discrete Mathematics 
Pulse and wave shaping circuits
Network theory
Control engineering
Linear integrated circuits
Signals and systems
Circuits and System simulation lab
Linear integrated circuits lab
HR skills -2

Sem 5

Probability and random processes
Optical communication
Microprocessors
Radar engineering
Analog modulation and systems
Microwave engineering
Microprocessors lab
Microwave lab
HR skills - 3

Sem 6

Micro controllers
Digital signal processing
Satellite communication
Digital communication
Antennas and radio wave propagation
Micro controllers lab
Neutral networks and fuzzy logic
Communication lab
HR skills - 4

Sem 7

Statistical theory of communication
VLSI design
Signal processing architectures and algorithms 
Computer networks
Mobile communication
HDL programming lab
DSP lab
Embedded systems

Sem 8

E-Commerce
Project work and viva voce
Industrial engineering
Technologies for green energy
Information hiding


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> She has better chance than you are. Even if ACS gives you 5 points, and then you get 5 points from Spouse, submitting EOI for 2611 with 65 points if they keep the last years quota, you are not getting invited before March-April 2018 if lucky and most likely not this year with the way 2611 is moving.
> 
> She can easily get invite if she can manage 20 PTE points.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply Zaback. 

I checked the same with Sultan and KeeDa, and they have confirmed that the ACS assessment won't be positive mostly .... Either she got to have 4+ years of experience to get the assessment positive or her subjects should match to meet the ICT minor category.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Pardon me if this is a redundant question.
> 
> I have B.Tech in electronics and instrumentation engineering from SASTRA university. Will it be a ICT minor or major.
> 
> ...


Saurabhpluto,

My spouse(B.Tech Electronics & Instrumentation) was assessed positively as ICT-Major in Computing with 4 years deduction in the month of April 2017. I am sure the same can happen for you as well assuming you have atleast 20% ICT content.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

theillusionist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me share the background before i put up my query.
> 
> ...


B.Tech in ECE requires a 4 years of Experience for a positive assessment from ACS.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

theillusionist said:


> Engineering subjects are
> 
> Sem 1
> English
> ...


Can't help you with ACS.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

theillusionist said:


> Thanks for reply Zaback.
> 
> I checked the same with Sultan and KeeDa, and they have confirmed that the ACS assessment won't be positive mostly .... Either she got to have 4+ years of experience to get the assessment positive or her subjects should match to meet the ICT minor category.


You can try and see if ACS approves her, that's a chance you have to take. Else go for Engineering and get assessed. In any case, she should try get PTE-A 20 points now for invite. For EA, you should select Fast Track, else it take 4 months +.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

theillusionist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me share the background before i put up my query.
> 
> ...


Hi,

*1.* Your situation: With 5 years of closely related work experience as 261111, you should get a positive outcome with 2 years deduction because of your BTech IT. I however would like to comment about your statement _"If the assessment is positive then i will get 5 points. else 0 points."_. Although this won't be a case with you, I'd still like to clarify about this: a "negative" outcome does not mean 0 points. A negative outcome means the applicant isn't eligible to apply for the visa at all (irrespective of points from other sources). To be eligible for a visa in this skilled migration program, a positive "skills" assessment is a must.

*2.* Your wife's situation: Please check this (pdf): https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/ANZSCO-Code-Information-2017.pdf the first page of which clarifies what would count as a "closely related" qualification. It is highly unlikely that a electronics or electrical degree would qualify as being closely related to ICT BA, and therefore will attract 4 (minimum) years deduction. Check page#4 of Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - June 2017.pdf to understand why it would be 4 or 5 or 6 years deduction. Not having the required number of years (4/ 5/ 6) of work experience will result in a negative outcome and she therefore won't be able to help you with 5 points.


----------



## hbaki (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi all,
I have bachelor of electronics and communications and 7 years experience in IT field with Cisco and Juniper certificates. I checked EA ANZSCO occupations (313212, 313213, 313214) but they seem to be for telecommunications and NOT specific to my experience in computer network, so I decided to go with ACS, can you please help me with answers to these:
1- What is the best ANZSCO code to apply on, for ACS to deduct only 2 years ?
2- If I applied for 263111, should I need 60 or 65 points ? 

263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

scorpion24 said:


> Saurabhpluto,
> 
> My spouse(B.Tech Electronics & Instrumentation) was assessed positively as ICT-Major in Computing with 4 years deduction in the month of April 2017. I am sure the same can happen for you as well assuming you have atleast 20% ICT content.


Thanks for the revert. So, if there is deduction of years from the total experience. These deducted years won't be considered for the points system?


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> Page 9: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ent Guidelines for Applicants - June 2017.pdf


I read that already. However, I am not sure how to calculate the %age of ICT content. What type of subjects are covered under ICT as per ACS. For instance, does neural networks come under ICT. Like that there are many subjects for which I am not sure.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Thanks for the revert. So, if there is deduction of years from the total experience. These deducted years won't be considered for the points system?


Yes. The deducted years wont be considered for the points calculation.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

scorpion24 said:


> Saurabhpluto,
> 
> My spouse(B.Tech Electronics & Instrumentation) was assessed positively as ICT-Major in Computing with 4 years deduction in the month of April 2017. I am sure the same can happen for you as well assuming you have atleast 20% ICT content.


Hi Scorpion24,

Appreciate your revert.

Can you lease also share the university/college from where your spouse graduated. Additionally, what was the job category against which she applied for the assessment in ACS.

Thanks in advance


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Hi Scorpion24,
> 
> Appreciate your revert.
> 
> ...


Andhra University - Vizag. ANZSCO Code : 261313(Software Engineer)


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

I have a total experience of 11 yrs. Filed ACS for 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer

PG Degree is MCA and Graduation Degree is B.Sc Electronics. 
Started my career in July 2006. But the PG Degree completed in Oct 2006.

Any idea how much experience they would possibly deduct?

Thank You


----------



## ajitsingh25 (Sep 3, 2017)

*Electrical Engineering from UPTU*

Can you please help me with my case. Whether I will get +ive ACS response or not. Whether I have to go with RPL or not. 

Details are -:

Hi All,

I want to apply for skill assessment as part of applying for 189 visa. I am unsure whether I will get b.tech gradutaion points or not because I did my Bachelors degree in Electrical Engineering from UPTU( now GBTU), India. I am having 6+ years of experience in IT. Please suggest, should I go with ACS with RPL or without RPL first. 

Age = 31 = 30 Points
PTE = 65+ = 10 Points
B.tech = ? ( if ICT then only get 15 points )
Experience = 6+ = not sure about point, plz suggest

Please see the subjects in my Engineering below.

1st SEM
Chemistry
Professional Communication
Mathematics-I
Mechanical Engineering
Information Technology


2nd SEM
Physics 
Environmental Studies 
Mathematics II
Electrical Engineering
Electronics Engineering

3rd SEM
MATHEMATICS-III
BASIC SYSTEM ANALYSIS
ELECTRICAL MEASUREMENTS AND MEASURING INSTRUMENTS
SOLID STATE DEVICE AND CIRCUITS
PULSE AND DIGITAL ELECTRONICS

4th SEM
ELECTROMAGNETIC FIELD THEORY
ELECTROMECHANICAL ENERGY CONVERSION-I
NETWORK ANALYSIS AND SYNTHESIS
ELECTRICAL AND ELECTRONICS ENGINEERING MATERIALS
MICROPROCESSORS

5th SEM
Industrial Economics and Principles of Management
ELECTROMECHANICAL ENERGY CONVERSION 
CONTROL SYSTEM
ELEMENTS OF POWER SYSTEM
COMMUNICATION ENGINEERING

6th SEM
POWER SYSTEM ANALYSIS
CONVENTIONAL AND COMPUTER AIDED DESIGN
POWER ELECTRONICS
OBJECT ORIENTED SYSTEMS AND CPP
POWER STATION PRACTICE

7th SEM
SWITCHGEAR AND PROTECTION
ELECTRIC DRIVE
POWER SYSTEM OPERATION AND CONTROL
ENVIRONMENT AND ECOLOGY
HIGH VOLTAGE ENGINEERING

8th SEM
INSTRUMENTATION AND PROCESS CONTROL
UTILIZATION OF ELECTRIC ENERGY & TRACTION
EHV AC AND DC TRANSMISSION
BIO-INSTRUMENTATION




Please help with ur experience.






salman_bhai said:


> I am writing here because I had bad experience with ACS on similar issue as they considered my qualification under non ICT category and I did not agree to it.
> 
> I am an Electrical Engineer from reputed institute in India.
> 
> ...


----------



## eslam200x (Sep 25, 2017)

Guys please i need your help:
I have a BSc in Electrical power Engineering from Alexandria Engineering University in Egypt in 2007
Those are my Courses Transcript :
What should i ask to claim ICT content from them , and will i fall under what category Major or minor
Preparation Year
======================== 
Mathematics
Physics
Production Engineering
Foreign language English
History of Eng.Science
Mechanics
Chemistry
Eng. Drawings
Computers
Descriptive Geometry

First Year 
========================
Mathematics 1
Echanics & Structure
Electrical Measurements
Electrical Circuits
Introduction to computers
Energy Systems
Mathematics 2
Law
Modern Physics
Electronic Circuits
Environmental Science
Accounting & Cost

Second Year 
========================
Mechanics
Materials for Electrical Engineering
Circuit Anaysis
Introduction to Microprocessors
Electromagnetic Fundementals
Phsychology
Hydraulics,Heat Engines&Machine Design
Electrical Machines
Electrical Power Engineering 1
Mathematics and Computer applications
Electronic Engineering
Engineering Economy and Marketing



Third Year 
========================
Mathematics
Electrical Power Engineering 2
Electrical Machines Engineering 1
Control and Computer applications
(Electrical&Electronic Measurments)
Technical reports writing
Electrical Machines Engineering 2
Power System Protection
(Communication for Power Ssytems)
Automatic Control Eng 1
Industrial Electronics 1
Economics of enegery and conservations

Fourth Year 
========================
Power System Analysis
Industrial Electronics 2
(Special Electrical Machines)
Automatic Control Engineering
Power System Protection
Operational Research and industrial Organisation
Mechanical Power Stations
High Voltage Engineering
Computer CAD for Electrical Power
Electrical Drives
(Power Systems Operation and Planning)
Specifications and project management
Project

Appreciate your help please.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

eslam200x said:


> Guys please i need your help:
> I have a BSc in Electrical power Engineering from Alexandria Engineering University in Egypt in 2007
> Those are my Courses Transcript :
> What should i ask to claim ICT content from them , and will i fall under what category Major or minor
> ...




Electrical/ Electronics Engineer.

Please check with others as well


----------



## eslam200x (Sep 25, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Electrical/ Electronics Engineer.
> 
> Please check with others as well


Sorry i didn't understand


----------



## matthewmunir (Oct 13, 2017)

*ICT Major or Minor, please help*

Hi Friends,

I am having total 10 years of Business Analysis experience and holding Business Administration BA and Information Systems Masters Degree. I am planning to apply for ACS Assessment. My Courses in IS were as follows:

Fall
CENG - Algorithms and Data Structures - 3 Credits
Information Systems - Introduction to Software Engineering - 3 Credits
Spring
Industrial Engineering - Total Quality Management - 3 Credits
Information Systems - Computer Networking for Information Systems - 3 Credits
Information Systems - IS Infrastructure for Cont. Or. - 3 Credits
Fall
Information Systems - Data Base Concepts and Applications - 3 Credits
Information Systems - Computer Networking Applications - 3 Credits
Information Systems - Knowledge, Discovery and Mining - 3 Credits
Spring
Information Systems - Information Systems Project - 3 Credits
Information Systems - Graduate Seminar 
Information Systems - Master Thesis
Information Systems - Special Studies


Please let me know which one I am eligible:
a) ICT Major (Group A)
b) ICT Minor (Group B)

Many thanks in advance!

Murat


----------



## Dhananjaymalhotra12 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

My profile is as follows:

Educational Qualification: B.Tech (Electrical and Electronics Engineering)
Work Experience: 3.7 years as Test Engineer with an Indian IT company.
PTE: 90 (S:90, W:89, R:90, L:90)
Age: 26 years

I wish to apply for the skill assessment certificate to the ACS. I have read a lot of responses on this thread regarding ICT Major/Minor confusion, but my doubt still remains unanswered. I need to calculate ICT percentage (expecting it to be over 25%) with respect to my engineering discipline. Can someone please try to clarify my doubt here?

Also, is there any document/website link from where I can check the number of years that the concerned authority deducts on the basis of one's qualification?

Because I don't have 4 years of work experience(my qualification and current designation are not related) currently, am I eligible to apply for the PR visa? Will I be able to fetch any points for my educational qualification?

A prompt response would be highly appreciated.

Thanks and Regards,

Dhananjay


----------



## wengerblr (Feb 14, 2018)

scorpion24 said:


> Saurabhpluto,
> 
> My spouse(B.Tech Electronics & Instrumentation) was assessed positively as ICT-Major in Computing with 4 years deduction in the month of April 2017. I am sure the same can happen for you as well assuming you have atleast 20% ICT content.


Hi,

I have done B.Tech(Instrumentation and Control ) and want to know how to get ICT Major ACS assessment?

Thank You


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

My relative is B tech in Electrical with 5+ years of Experience as Senior System Analyst. How much points he can expect from skill assessment with ACS? A response would be highly appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

The information you guys need is in the ACS website. here

Check out the link below to see if your degree has the related ICT units they are looking for:
ANZSCO Code Information 

Now, check this other link to see how many years of experience ACS may deduct depending on your situation:
ACS Summary of Criteria Requirements for a Suitable ICT Skills Assessment Result

Also, to have an ICT Major ACS Assessment, you need to have:

ICT Major Criteria:
A Diploma, Advanced Diploma or Associate degree must have at least 50% ICT content.
A Diploma, Advanced Diploma or Associate Degree with ICT content less than 50% is assessed as a Non-ICT qualification.
A Bachelor degree must have:
• 33% ICT content for a 3 year course
• 25% ICT content for a 4 year course
• 20% ICT content for a 5 year course
The ICT content must progress through all years of the program with the final year being at an advanced
level.


----------



## vinu0000 (Apr 19, 2018)

*BE(ECE) with 5.5 years xp in Software development*



frodo12 said:


> In case you have a B.E. Telecommunication Engineering degree, don't bother going for RPL. This engineering stream was evaluated equivalent to a 'AQF Bachelor's Degree with a major in computing' by ACS in my case.


Bumping this topic after 5 years. I am in the same confusion 5 years later. 
With B.E. Electronics and Communications Engineering from India, I feel I cannot apply for ACS ICT. I've 5.5 years experience as Applications Developer in big IT firm. 

Should I go for RPL after I complete 6 years?

What are my chances of clearing ACS?


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

zaback21 said:


> You can try and see if ACS approves her, that's a chance you have to take. Else go for Engineering and get assessed. In any case, she should try get PTE-A 20 points now for invite. For EA, you should select Fast Track, else it take 4 months +.



I have 16 years of IT experience, education: BCOM hons (3 yrs), Diploma in IT 1 yr, Masters in Comp Sc (2yrs distance learning). Can I go for a successful ACS assessment because of my Masters in IT or should I go for RPL? Do we get extra points for RPL?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

iaquil said:


> I have 16 years of IT experience, education: BCOM hons (3 yrs), Diploma in IT 1 yr, Masters in Comp Sc (2yrs distance learning). Can I go for a successful ACS assessment because of my Masters in IT or should I go for RPL? Do we get extra points for RPL?


You don't need to go for RPL as you have Comp.Sci. Masters. And, there are no additional points for RPL.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

iaquil said:


> I have 16 years of IT experience, education: BCOM hons (3 yrs), Diploma in IT 1 yr, Masters in Comp Sc (2yrs distance learning). Can I go for a successful ACS assessment because of my Masters in IT or should I go for RPL?


If you are going for ACS skills assessment:

1. As you have Masters in Computer Science, give all your syllabus which will show there are computer subjects related.

2. Write to ACS that you have completed a course which is related to computers and that is why you are applying for ACS.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

iaquil said:


> I have 16 years of IT experience, education: BCOM hons (3 yrs), Diploma in IT 1 yr, Masters in Comp Sc (2yrs distance learning). Can I go for a successful ACS assessment because of my Masters in IT or should I go for RPL? Do we get extra points for RPL?


The date from which you can claim points(Skill level requirement met date) is dependent on when you completed your education qualification & experience. Depending on when you completed Masters it will throw different scenarios. To be able to provide possible scenarios, please publish the timelines of your education n experience episodes.


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

luvjd said:


> You don't need to go for RPL as you have Comp.Sci. Masters. And, there are no additional points for RPL.


thank you


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

scorpion24 said:


> The date from which you can claim points(Skill level requirement met date) is dependent on when you completed your education qualification & experience. Depending on when you completed Masters it will throw different scenarios. To be able to provide possible scenarios, please publish the timelines of your education n experience episodes.


1) Passed BCOM in 2001, started working in IT from May 2002.
2) Enrolled in Masters in Comp Science in Aug 2005, then went aboard for assignment. Completed Masters in Aug 2009 even though it was a 2 yrs course, I had to take a break because of abroad assignment.
3) IT work experience from May 2002 until present (continuous)

Hope this help to analysis my scenario, thank you for your response.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

iaquil said:


> 1) Passed BCOM in 2001, started working in IT from May 2002.
> 2) Enrolled in Masters in Comp Science in Aug 2005, then went aboard for assignment. Completed Masters in Aug 2009 even though it was a 2 yrs course, I had to take a break because of abroad assignment.
> 3) IT work experience from May 2002 until present (continuous)
> 
> Hope this help to analysis my scenario, thank you for your response.


Assuming your Masters in Computer Science is assessed as ICT Major, your skill level met date will be August 2009. That means you can claim the points for the experience from Sept 2009 onwards only which will give more than 8 years of exp for points claim. You should get max experience points of 15. 

It's explained clearly @ Section 5 - Example 2: 
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-5 Aug 2018.pdf


----------



## siddharthphogat (Jan 9, 2019)

Were you able to get an answer for this ?


----------



## sam.d (Feb 6, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Assuming your Masters in Computer Science is assessed as ICT Major, your skill level met date will be August 2009. That means you can claim the points for the experience from Sept 2009 onwards only which will give more than 8 years of exp for points claim. You should get max experience points of 15.
> 
> It's explained clearly @ Section 5 - Example 2:
> https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-5 Aug 2018.pdf


Hi Scorpion,

I have completed my B.Tech. in Electronics and Communication Engineering and i am having 5 yrs. and 8 months experience as Software tester (261314). How many years ACS will deduct to give positive assessment. Please let me know.

I have discussed with one immigration agent she was saying ACS will deduct 5 yrs from your experience. Is this true ?

Please guide me so that i can lodge my skill assessment.

Thanks


----------



## Gopes (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi Joean,

There is no need for RPL. Mine was the same case. Although, they will be reducing your total experience by 3-4 years.






joean said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This might be a very silly or a basic questions to all, please excuse me if I'm bringing this again.
> 
> ...


----------



## smaket (Jan 25, 2020)

*RPL or Skill path way, Need suggestions*

I'm planning to apply for ANZSCO 261212 – Web Developer, in 2020.

Working as a Web/UI interface developer from Dec 2006 till date (Jan 2020) ( 13 years). 
Bachehlor degree is B.A. (non ICT), completed in 05/2005.
05/2005 - 05/2006 (I have done Multimedia & Animation, Web design course - non university, from a private vendor - Aptech Arena Multimedia, India).
Masters is MBA information Systems ( <50% ICT content) - distance education, completed in 05/2012.

I have the below concerns, Can anyone help with suggesting the way ahead with ACS assessment?
1. Should I apply for RPL Pathway ? If so how many years of experience will be deducted?
2. Am I eligible for Skill pathway application? If so how many years of experience will be deducted?
3. Will ACS consider evaluating my 1 year Multimedia,Animation and Web design course as my qualification?

Please suggest.


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

hey - I have done my graduation in Electrical Engineering, however I work as a Solution Architect, overall exp is 12 years in IT. Does EE fall under ICT minor or the RPL route. Please help


----------



## lynhea (Jan 20, 2020)

ajchak84 said:


> hey - I have done my graduation in Electrical Engineering, however I work as a Solution Architect, overall exp is 12 years in IT. Does EE fall under ICT minor or the RPL route. Please help


It will depend on how much ICT units you took in your EE course.


----------



## lynhea (Jan 20, 2020)

smaket said:


> I'm planning to apply for ANZSCO 261212 – Web Developer, in 2020.
> 
> Working as a Web/UI interface developer from Dec 2006 till date (Jan 2020) ( 13 years).
> Bachehlor degree is B.A. (non ICT), completed in 05/2005.
> ...


Submit all your documents to skills pathway. ACS will assess your vendor certification and if they don't accept it they will ask you do do an RPL. 

You are looking at -5 or -6 years.

-5 if your vendor certification is assessed and related OR your masters has an ICT minor (which you didn't mention if it does but just going on a limb)
-6 if you need to do RPL


----------

